# Tigers win NCAA D1 Mens National Championship.



## Surfref (Dec 12, 2021)

The Clemson Tiger won the NCAA D1 Men’s National Championshi.  Go Tigers!!


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2021)

Youtube highlights --


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2021)

Full replay, good quality, now available on youtube ==


----------

